# Duplicate posts



## Swordlady (Aug 17, 2006)

Hey Bob, I've been having a slight problem with duplicate posts.  The latest: http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=37594

System lag?


----------



## Lisa (Aug 17, 2006)

Do you hit the submit button more then once?  Does is seems to stall?

I have noticed that when it seems to stall and I hit the button again I get a duplicate post.

Best to right click, select all and copy then close the window and check.  Sometimes the post is actually there.  If it isn't, then I resubmit it.

Could that be happening?


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Aug 17, 2006)

Lisa said:
			
		

> Best to right click, select all and copy then close the window and check. Sometimes the post is actually there. If it isn't, then I resubmit it.


 
Good advice.

SL - I RTM'ed a single post 6 times because I thought it wasn't working, LOL. Go take a look at "Thrown Threads" and Closed Reports. You'll find thre or more thrown RTM's and two closed tickets from the same RTM!


----------



## Swordlady (Aug 17, 2006)

Ah...yes, that's probably what is happening.  I hit the submit button, nothing happens.  Hit the Back button, and try again.  Duplicate post.  Oops.  There still seems to be a lag, though.

I'll just do what you do in the future, if the system lags again.  Thanks!


----------



## Lisa (Aug 17, 2006)

Happens to the best of us.  I agree, sometimes there is a lag.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 18, 2006)

There are about 4 times during the day that the system will have a bit of lag, due to backups running, etc. (Remember, the database is over a Gig in size, add that to the files, and we're dumping 3GB twice a day. It beats up the system a bit.)

I'll be scheduling some major maint work next week for the site, once the M&G is done, see what I can tweak.


----------

